# help writing film treatment MFA UCLA, NYU, etc



## Melanie

Hi all:

I've scoured the internet and various screenwriting books for tips on writing this elusive document, the "treatment." 

And yet, nothing quite explains it to me. 

Specifically: I'm applying to various film schools for matriculation in 2009, many of which ask for a one page treatment. Most immediately, UCLA asks for a 1-2 page treatment for a 30 minute film (as most of you seem to be aware). 

I've seen samples of treatments, but they seem to be specific "marketing" treatments, aimed at a room full of deep-pocketed producers. Is this the type of treatment that a potential graduate school expects? Something that begins with a corny log line like "this is the story of an unloved boy who finds lost treasure and reunites with family"?

My idea for a thirty minute film is more of a simple character portrait, nothing much happens. Do I just write the treatment as I imagine the film (ie "a room, dimly lit... " then "this character does this and this, this and that..."?), or do I need to begin by summarizing the theme and the major turning points, or something else? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Zumbi

Hi Melanie.

I have the same doubts.
I understand (my point) at least for USC, when you need to write a TREATMENT in PROSE (this means you can or SHOULD include dialogues) to describe a HISTORY of 6 PICTURES you take, it's much easier cause you're free to choose the TIME you want (centuries, ages, minutes...).

For UCLA, the TREATMENT is yet a mistery for me. It'n not described if is a prose or not... So, I think DIALOGUES is out of question. Maybe you can only write the ACTIONS of the characters like in an screeenplay, just using a language more dinamic (it's 30 minutes). So, "he does this or that". BUT includin "FELL" or "THINKS" is dangerous, as nobody can read minds or feelings. You need to let people think and feel by interpreting your history.
Well, this is MY point of view. Better we find out WHAT would be the best way to do this treatment for UCLA by asking people on other posts to help us. Especially screenwriters... I'm on the same boat as you.


----------



## Melanie

Thanks Zumbi, and you're right... any screenwriters out there that can shed some light?


----------



## Jayimess

They're asking for a one (or two) page prose presentation of your script...think a short story.  Character setups, premise, key plot points with narrative transitions...No dialogue.

This page should help...I'd stick to "prose" or "divide it up," though.


----------



## Melanie

Alright cool, thanks Jayimess. I've seen that site before, I guess I just wondered if a treatment for grad school is as... advertise-y... as the ones for a studio, as this and other sites explain. 

But I think I've got the basic idea then, I'll go for it.


----------



## Zumbi

Thanks all!

It helped a lot to know dialogues are not a good idea. Thank you again, Jayimess.
If anybody has more ideas, links, would made us very happy!


----------



## Melanie

NYU wants concept for feature-length script, narrative, or documentary... more flexible, but longer.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Melanie:
> Alright cool, thanks Jayimess. I've seen that site before, I guess I just wondered if a treatment for grad school is as... advertise-y... as the ones for a studio, as this and other sites explain.
> 
> But I think I've got the basic idea then, I'll go for it.



I don't think the example is advertise-y.  Tell the story.  Show what's unique about it.  You're trying to convey your idea in a way that is concise but understandable.  If your advertising anything, it's your story...not how they'll market it, no packaging.  JUST THE STORY, IN PROSE FORM.


----------



## Jayimess

I strongly suggest using standard fonts and proper margins/typing norms.  For one thing, it's not kind to the toiling reader to not have proper paragraphs indicated and/or to read narrow fonts, but also...these committees have seen all the tricks in the book, including plenty you haven't even thought of yet, thus they will know immediately what you're trying to do.  I'm not saying it will keep you out, but why risk any marks on the checklist?

I don't use indentations myself...I do two hard returns and then start at far left.  Which takes up more space on the page?

I did single hard returns with indentations for my apps, and unless specified (AFI requires all materials in Courier), I used TNR or Arial...I don't recall which...and I'm a big Century Gothic with low kerning kind of girl, probably just because it looks just how I write by hand.

Best of luck, all!


----------



## Zumbi

Jayimess:

What would be the PROPER MARGINS/TYPING NORMS?
I know the norms for Screenplays. Should I use the same for the TREATMENT?

When writing the history, at USC says to write in the back of the FORM they provide. This means that we can't send digitally... 

One another thing. The deadline to submite the material by post is the STAMP od the post, or the material must ARRIVE befor the deadline?


----------



## Melanie

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> I don't think the example is advertise-y.  Tell the story.  Show what's unique about it.  You're trying to convey your idea in a way that is concise but understandable.  If your advertising anything, it's your story...not how they'll market it, no packaging.  JUST THE STORY, IN PROSE FORM.



Right, it's just... OK, how can I put this? I still see two different possibilities, but I guess what I've learned is it really doesn't matter between them as long as I convey the story in a compelling manner. The one method is to say "this is a story about... the opening sequence is told through the eyes of...," the other method is to just write the the story, but condensed "alex wants to go to the playground. jimmy and sally are waiting for him in the sandbox..." See what I mean, I used terrible examples but they strike me as quite different approaches. But I won't belabor the point, I understand the idea behind a treatment: make the film story seem interesting, fun, compelling, exciting, in whatever means necessary.


----------



## Jayimess

Zumbi:

Do not write your treatment in screenplay form.  Write it like a short story.

As for the norms, I mean one inch margins...uniform fonts...conventional line spacing.

I hear quite often  of applicants who shrink margins fractions of an inch, use tiny fonts or "narrow" settings, etc, all in an effort to squeeze more words into their work.  It's not the best idea. 

You will learn to edit yourself in film school; why not start now?

As for deadlines; I believe they are postmark deadlines but suggest you check with the individual programs to be sure.


Melanie:

I think I know what you mean now...

You don't want to worry about saying "this is a coming of age generational drama in the vein of Big Fish and Steel Magnolias, only with penguins."

I wouldn't write that anyway.  You're just trying to convey the story so that the committee can get an idea of what kind of films you'd like to make. For USC, they don't expect you to know exact film norms, anyway....


So I think you should "just write the story."  It's what you want to do, and you should do what makes you most comfortable...just remember to make it interesting...


Arash:

I understand you like the font; I shared my love of Century Gothic earlier.  But though you may have written all of your essay papers in it before, this is not an essay paper, it's an application for a highly competitive program.

I'm just suggesting to you that you use a more standard font.  It's the words you write that matter and differentiate you, but why risk offending the committees in any way?  Why make yourself stand out in a negative way, even though it's a pretty insignificant aspect of your application?  I know someone who was rejected from a DGA training program last year for altering margins.  Seriously; I've seen her rejection letter...they refused to even read it.  She fixed them for this year and is now at the interview stage.

As I wrote to Zumbi, it IS about being concise.  Using little slights of keyboard instead of really evaluating and editing your writing is not the best idea.

In my opinion.


----------



## Jayimess

It's ridiculous, isn't it?  This process...I got through it, but I still don't envy you guys going through it now...


----------



## Zumbi

Thank you all...

Jayimess:
I you think so that use the pattern of a WORD DOCUMENT it's ok?
Do they say LINE SPACING on the rules at USC or UCLA?

So, Jayimess, why don't you do us a favor? Tell us wich would be your page onfiguration, in everything margind, line spacing, font, font size)? Not that this would be ONLY WAY, but we can use as a start point...

I was thinking to use COURIER, as it's the standard for almost everything in writing for film...

Thank you.


----------



## Melanie

Thanks for the clarification Jayimess, your input on this and many other threads is infinitely appreciated by me and I'm sure all the other incoming applicants. 

That said, Zumbi, a normal word processor, like Word, uses the correct margins, to copy all of the exact proper margins would take a sizable amount of Jayimess' time and she's already so generous with us. And if it's for a screenplay, there are trillions of websites that clarify the correct margins, or books if you prefer. I myself am using The Screenwriter's Bible by David Trottier (available on Amazon to mail anywhere in the world you may be) and it has all of the clarifications for format, typeface, and everything else that can be confusing and frustrating in the screenwriting process (there's also a section on treatments, but I have to say Jayimess' explanation helped me more.)


----------



## Jayimess

No problem, Melanie.  I like helping people.

Zumbi, she's right.  The default settings on MS Word should be fine, I wouldn't change them a bit...not to make them wider or longer.  In a sea of papers, yours will stick out that way.

Courier is required on ALL documents for AFI, actually.  I think Courier is acceptable...but if we're talking about benefiting from narrower/smaller fonts, then I would suggest using Arial or TNR for the essay and prose parts.

Final Draft, Celtx, or Movie Magic will make all of your scripts look just fine.  DO NOT USE DEMOS...the "FDR Demo" watermark is soooo tacky...especially since Celtx is free.


----------



## Zumbi

Hi Jayimess.

Sorry. I didn't mean to take your time like Melanie said. Just some words about the DIMENSIONS would be ok.
I understood what you have said previously and helped me a lot as well.
Just want to have SURE to don't have a deception because of a FONT or a MARGIN. Thank's a lot for your help.

Another thing, when you have time and I believe would help someone else besides me. Does the treatment needs to be a treatment of a FEATURE screenplay? Of course I won't mention that on the treatment. But let's say, my history actually is a 5-10 minutes film. A very short one.
Just wondering if this would be possible.

Again, I'm pleased to have a senior lady like you helping a freshman like me.


----------



## Jayimess

Just use the Word defaults, I believe it's an inch all around.

The treatment should be for whatever the application specifies.  I believe UCLA wants a short, NYU a feature.  I would check and see the exact requirements.

And senior refers to "studentfilms.com" status...not my age, right?  I'd hate to be called an old lady on the internet, ha ha ha!


----------



## Zumbi

Hi Jayimess.

Thank you again.
Sorry, of course I'm refering to you as a senior from "studentfilms.com...". Even though I should say YOUNG LADY. I'm still getting used to the english terms for every occasion. 
I'm sure you are young in your mind, no matter your chronological age. It's the most important thing, don't you think?
Hm.. should I be banned for this comment?


----------



## Melanie

i'm doing the dialogue in screenplay format, as they request. i have a minimal amount of "character nuance" as well, but it's your call on what would make your dialogue scene best.


----------



## Melanie

Hi all:

I've scoured the internet and various screenwriting books for tips on writing this elusive document, the "treatment." 

And yet, nothing quite explains it to me. 

Specifically: I'm applying to various film schools for matriculation in 2009, many of which ask for a one page treatment. Most immediately, UCLA asks for a 1-2 page treatment for a 30 minute film (as most of you seem to be aware). 

I've seen samples of treatments, but they seem to be specific "marketing" treatments, aimed at a room full of deep-pocketed producers. Is this the type of treatment that a potential graduate school expects? Something that begins with a corny log line like "this is the story of an unloved boy who finds lost treasure and reunites with family"?

My idea for a thirty minute film is more of a simple character portrait, nothing much happens. Do I just write the treatment as I imagine the film (ie "a room, dimly lit... " then "this character does this and this, this and that..."?), or do I need to begin by summarizing the theme and the major turning points, or something else? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Zumbi

Hey,

I'm finishing my Treatment as well. And I'm just wondering if would be possible to insert a reference of a SONG. 
Maybe it's a strange question, but anyway...

Another thing... For USC Film Production Program, they don't especify the TIME foe the film you are writing the treatment. And my treatment is, I could say, a VERY short film. The description of the sequences area ALMOST like the description of scenes in a normal screenplay. Do you guys think this would be a problem?


----------



## Melanie

This is about NYU's personal statement... I can't find a required length anywhere, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Zumbi

Ok, I've finished my treatment for UCLA and USC.

I'll send the same. Even forr UCLA is for a 30 Minutes short, I believe it can fit.

My doubts:

1. I won't have time to pay for a revisor, or even to have it revised for an english friend (I don't have somebody I could call as a friend here in England). So, I'm wondering if SMALL ERRORS could be ignored, since the treatment tells a good history in a good way?

2. Do I need to insert something more than the TITLE before start my history? I worte SHORT FILM TREATMENT, and on the next line, THE TITLE. THen, the history begins.

3. UCLA asks to insert our name/identification on all pages of all the documents you are sending. BUT, USC does not mention it. Should I insert my name on the treatment pages for USC?

Thanks, and good luck for all.

Flavio


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Arash Sahba:
> I'm kind of now regretting not applying to UCLA. I would right now but the people writing my recommendations are taking a while.



Tell them you've added a school and the deadline is sooner.  If they are committed to helping you get into film school, they'll get it done.

Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Jayimess

For what it's worth, my recommendations were horrendous.  One completely contradicted my actual life...saying I left a successful career, which was true, but she got the wrong field, so it probably seemed like BS.  The other one was a form letter with typos that indicated I would be a great asset to "whom it concerns'" corporation.

I still got in to every school that read the damn things.


By the way, it's not exactly possible to get comfortable in LA, if you ask me.


----------



## Zumbi

I wrote my treatment, personal statement for both USC and UCLA...

My only concern is that because my first language is not english, maybe SOME incorrect spelling on my stuff could have happened.

In other hand, I can't complain abou my recommenders. My letters were really nice. One of them really amazing, came from one of the biggest actor/directors from my country. Even though all the letters comment abou the same project I'm working (and my first on filmmaking), what looks I have "SUGGESTED" that. And of course I did.

Anyway, I believe there is no right or wrong. But sure, they're always looking for SOMETHING ELSE from each student. How they do that, it's a mistery.

Wish all the best for all... 
Of course, for me too!
Good luck!


----------



## gloria

Hi,everyone...
I am writing a treatment for NYU and Columbia.In fact,it is really challenging for me.I still have no idea about the format.Is there any materials I can share on the internet?Thanks a lot for your patience~~~


----------



## gloria

Hey,thank you so much!It is really a great help to me.
By the way,do you have a MSN ID?


----------



## taraberyl

hey guys, i just wanted to revive this thread to ask a question about UCLA's treatment specifically...
in others' past experiences and opinions, is there any advantage to choosing to write either the short film treatment or the episodic treatment?  just wondering if they are looked upon differently (it is a film school after all, would they prefer a film to a tv show?)

thanks


----------

